# Knitting for Rats



## IGotTheMusicInMe (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm a really avid knitter, so of course I'd want to knit something for my rats  I just thought I'd ask if there were any specific materials I should use or avoid, or if anyone had any specific project ideas or patterns. My first thought was a hammock, as my girls don't have one; we tried using a medical arm sling, but they didn't seem to be into that, heh.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

depends on your rats I think, my rats don't chew very much and if so they chew wooden things. I've put a couple of crochet things in their cages and it was just regular worsted weight yarn and they didn't chew it at all. 

Are they supposed to avoid cotton? lol I can't remember
Hope someone else helps too!
Alisa, Clarice and Nibs


----------



## Meeeri (Nov 27, 2012)

I have knitted a square hammock and a tube for rats. I used two slightly different coloured yarns but knitted them as one so the pieces came out a little chequered, if you know what I mean (English isn't my mother language and it's hard to explain this...)  I used yarns which were 75% wool and 25% polyamid and smaller sticks that I would use for making wool socks for example, to make them thicker and avoid having rats' nails and toes tangling into the loops. We will have our first rats coming home in January, so I don't know yet if the rats like my things or not  Maybe it is better to do only one hammock first and knit more, if it seems to be safe and nice.

Maybe you could knit rattie things of some old clothes which are cut into thin slices and knot together to make a long "yarn"? Sounds a lot of work to make the yarn though...


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Your rats may like something as simple as a knit hat, my mother brought home about 4 of the most hideous hats I'd ever seen, someone had given her and she gave them to me. I have one inside a plastic basket that I use as a liner/bed sort of thing and another hung up as a hammock, and they love their "hammock".


----------



## Momof1and2 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm crocheting a hammock for my rats right now.. My question is/would be would their nails not get caught in the yarn? And would they not snag it to death? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

